# ADMIN-ZEUS... UNA PROPOSTA...



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

... TI PROPONGO LA SEGUENTE COSA: APRI UN LUOGO DI LIBERO ACCESSO A TUTTI TRANNE CHE A QUELLI ISCRITTI AL BARRIO... LO CHIAMIAMO "_*STANZA 101*_"... CHE E' LA STANZA NELLA QUALE, NEL LIBRO DI ORWELL DAL TITOLO "_1984_", VENGONO PORTATE LE PERSONE AL COSPETTO DEI LORO INCUBI PEGGIORI... CHI POSTA IN QUESTA STANZA, ACCETTA CHE I SUOI TESTI VENGANO DEVASTATI E TRITURATI DALLA CRITICA PIU' SPIETATA... ANALIZZATI, VIVISEZIONATI... SQUARTATI... ​ 
...PER SPREMERE OGNI MINIMA GOCCIA D'IDEOLOGIA...
... E DI FALSA COSCIENZA... ​ 
...OGNI SCRITTO E' AMMESSO... _POESIE, RACCONTI, CONSIDERAZIONI, OPINIONI POLITICHE, PROCLAMI, RECLAMI_... HI, HI, HI... SU QUALSIASI ARGOMENTO... NIENTE OFFESE... MA ​ 
_*...CRITICA SANGUINARIA*_... ​ 
...AD OGNI LIVELLO... DALLA FORMA AL CONTENUTO...​ 
... CHI AFFRONTA LA_ "STANZA 101"_... NON SI ASPETTI SALAMELECCHI, INCHINI, BACIAMANI O _FALSI RITI BORGHESI_... TUTTO VERRA' ANALIZZATO... 
...TUTTO DOVRA' ESSERE GIUSTIFICATO... ​ 
...ALL'IMPER(_I_)O DELLA RAGIONE ... HI, HI, HI... ​


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*Sempre più...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TI PROPONGO LA SEGUENTE COSA: APRI UN LUOGO DI LIBERO ACCESSO A TUTTI TRANNE CHE A QUELLI ISCRITTI AL BARRIO... LO CHIAMIAMO "_*STANZA 101*_"... CHE E' LA STANZA NELLA QUALE, NEL LIBRO DI ORWELL DAL TITOLO "_1984_", VENGONO PORTATE LE PERSONE AL COSPETTO DEI LORO INCUBI PEGGIORI... CHI POSTA IN QUESTA STANZA, ACCETTA CHE I SUOI TESTI VENGANO DEVASTATI E TRITURATI DALLA CRITICA PIU' SPIETATA... ANALIZZATI, VIVISEZIONATI... SQUARTATI... ​
> 
> ...PER SPREMERE OGNI MINIMA GOCCIA D'IDEOLOGIA...
> ... E DI FALSA COSCIENZA... ​
> ...


 
*RIDICOLO!!!*


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *RIDICOLO!!!*


... AVETE VISTO COME HA SUBITO _BECCATO_ IL MIO MANGIME L'ALLOCCO?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*Già, i clown mi fanno sempre ridere!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... AVETE VISTO COME HA SUBITO _BECCATO_ IL MIO MANGIME L'ALLOCCO?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TI PROPONGO LA SEGUENTE COSA: APRI UN LUOGO DI LIBERO ACCESSO A TUTTI TRANNE CHE A QUELLI ISCRITTI AL BARRIO... LO CHIAMIAMO "_*STANZA 101*_"... CHE E' LA STANZA NELLA QUALE, NEL LIBRO DI ORWELL DAL TITOLO "_1984_", VENGONO PORTATE LE PERSONE AL COSPETTO DEI LORO INCUBI PEGGIORI... CHI POSTA IN QUESTA STANZA, ACCETTA CHE I SUOI TESTI VENGANO DEVASTATI E TRITURATI DALLA CRITICA PIU' SPIETATA... ANALIZZATI, VIVISEZIONATI... SQUARTATI... ​
> 
> ...PER SPREMERE OGNI MINIMA GOCCIA D'IDEOLOGIA...
> ... E DI FALSA COSCIENZA... ​
> ...


Scusa Chen...ma perchè non far ciò direttamente sul forum? A parte una sola sezione, il resto non è moderato. Quando scrivo non mi aspetto nè salamelecchi nè altro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa Chen...ma perchè non far ciò direttamente sul forum? A parte una sola sezione, il resto non è moderato. Quando scrivo non mi aspetto nè salamelecchi nè altro.


... Multimodi, era solo becchime per l'allocco... hi, hi, hi... hai visto con che tempi di reazione ha risposto?... hi, hi, hi... poveraccio... hi, hi, hi... tra l'altro, sono sempre qui tra i coglioni... prima hanno voluto il recinto delle vacche... poi, sono sempre tra le palle... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TI PROPONGO LA SEGUENTE COSA: APRI UN LUOGO DI LIBERO ACCESSO A TUTTI TRANNE CHE A QUELLI ISCRITTI AL BARRIO... LO CHIAMIAMO "_*STANZA 101*_"... CHE E' LA STANZA NELLA QUALE, NEL LIBRO DI ORWELL DAL TITOLO "_1984_", VENGONO PORTATE LE PERSONE AL COSPETTO DEI LORO INCUBI PEGGIORI... CHI POSTA IN QUESTA STANZA, ACCETTA CHE I SUOI TESTI VENGANO DEVASTATI E TRITURATI DALLA CRITICA PIU' SPIETATA... ANALIZZATI, VIVISEZIONATI... SQUARTATI... ​
> 
> ...PER SPREMERE OGNI MINIMA GOCCIA D'IDEOLOGIA...
> ... E DI FALSA COSCIENZA... ​
> ...


 
dio maddalena e io che pregustavo già una sana scopata


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

E VABBè NOI VIOLENTI E RUBA STIPENDI GLI MANCHIAMO SU..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> dio maddalena e io che pregustavo già una sana scopata


... apriamo la stanza 101 dai... lì dentro parleremo di sesso estremo... di schiavi... di filosofia... di carne... di sangue... di letteratura... escludiamo solo i nick iscritti al Barrio...


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... apriamo la stanza 101 dai... lì dentro parleremo di sesso estremo... di schiavi... di filosofia... di carne... di sangue... di letteratura... escludiamo solo i nick iscritti al Barrio...


 
ci sto.. ma devi legarmi al letto....


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Per me in un forum chiunque può andare dove preferisce, Chen...l'importante è non dover chiedere il permesso a qualcuno, cosa che è obbligatorio fare nella sezione moderata.
In ogni caso, il nome era intrigante! ...la sinistra stanza 101...povero Smith


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ci sto.. ma devi legarmi al letto....


... no, ti _inchioderò_ al letto... mi piace _croci_-f(_r_)iggere le creature come te... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per me in un forum chiunque può andare dove preferisce, Chen...l'importante è non dover chiedere il permesso a qualcuno, cosa che è obbligatorio fare nella sezione moderata.
> In ogni caso, il nome era intrigante! ...la sinistra stanza 101...povero Smith


... Multimodi, sarà libero a tutti... tranne a chi desidera tumularsi nel Barrio... hi, hi, hi... adesso l'ADMIN-ZEUS deve darci la nostra _Stanza 101_...


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti _inchioderò_ al letto... mi piace _croci_-f(_r_)iggere le creature come te... hi, hi, hi...


 
e guarda che ci avrei giurato!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ehm era meglio non fartele certe confidenze azzarola....


quella erre lì mi fa paura.....


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *Multimodi, sarà libero a tutti*... tranne a chi desidera tumularsi nel Barrio... hi, hi, hi... adesso l'ADMIN-ZEUS deve darci la nostra _Stanza 101_...


Io mi fermerei a questo, senza nessun tranne...auocostruirsi ghetti lo ritengo assurdo, caro Chen.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io mi fermerei a questo, senza nessun tranne...auocostruirsi ghetti lo ritengo assurdo, caro Chen.


... Multimodi, sai che figata?... una _stanza 101..._ un luogo senza pietà_... _chi entra lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo... non si offende... questo è certo... ma si CRITICA SPIETATAMENTE ogni cosa... nulla sopravvive alla_ stanza 101_... il titolo dovrebbe essere:

_"Stanza 101 - Arancia meccanica"  _

ADMIN-ZEUS aprila dai!​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> e guarda che ci avrei giurato!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... nella _stanza 101_... berrò il tuo sangue...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, sai che figata?... una _stanza 101..._ un luogo senza pietà_... _chi entra lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo... non si offende... questo è certo... ma si CRITICA SPIETATAMENTE ogni cosa... nulla sopravvive alla_ stanza 101_... il titolo dovrebbe essere:
> 
> _"Stanza 101 - Arancia meccanica" _​
> 
> ADMIN-ZEUS aprila dai!​


Se aperta a tutti indistintamente, sarò felicissimo di torturare e di soffrire con voi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nella _stanza 101_... berrò il tuo sangue...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

E il Confessionale moderato, Admin?


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... apriamo la stanza 101 dai... lì dentro parleremo di sesso estremo... di schiavi... di filosofia... di carne... di sangue... di letteratura... escludiamo solo i nick iscritti al Barrio...


 
lapalissiano, gli aderenti al bario verranno " categoricamente " esclusi. ci sto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





rettifico dai....torturiamoci tutti spassionatamente.

truculenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E il Confessionale moderato, Admin?


La votazione del moderatori scade l'8 marzo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E il Confessionale moderato, Admin?


MA LEVATI DAI COGLIONI IMBECILLE!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La votazione del moderatori scade l'8 marzo.


AVETE IL VOSTRO CESSO... SGUAZZATECI... QUI NON SI MODERA UN CAZZO...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

MI TROVI D'ACCORDO MA LORO IL COIONAZZO LO HANNO NOI NO....CHI METTIAMO PER LE PRESE PER IL CULO?


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI TROVI D'ACCORDO MA LORO IL COIONAZZO LO HANNO NOI NO....CHI METTIAMO PER LE PRESE PER IL CULO?


traduci.... please.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

Bè DA LORO NEL BARRIO C'è IL KOIONAZZO DI TURNO...A NOI PER ADESSO MANCA...SE CI CHIUDIAMO ANCHE NOI CHI PRENDEREMO PER IL CULO?


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè DA LORO NEL BARRIO C'è IL KOIONAZZO DI TURNO...A NOI PER ADESSO MANCA...SE CI CHIUDIAMO ANCHE NOI CHI PRENDEREMO PER IL CULO?


 

ma tutti of course 

	
	
		
		
	


	











senza vasellina però.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

Ora capisco come mai non vi siate cagati il mio poetico post sul bimbo che cinguetta


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

CHE BELLO ALLORA....VOGLIO PURA LA SEZIONE DENUNCE...QUERELE...ETC POI LA SEZIONE DIFFAMAZIONE IN PVT..CON SPARGIMENTO DI CAZZI PVT IN LUOGO PUBBLICO...POI VOGLIO LA SEZIONE CONTRO I CLONI...PER POI AVERNE UNO ANCHE IO E ROMPERE IL CAZZO A TUTTI...POI LA SEZIONE ACCUSE DIFFAMANTI...ALL'ADNMIN..VOGLIO OLTRAGGIARE E DIFFAMARE L'DMIN QUANDO CAZZO MI PARE E SENZA PROVARE LE ACCUSE...INSOMMA VOGLIO ESSER COME LORO...COME QUELLI DEL BARRIO.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

PERDONAMI TU LO SAI...NON è CATTIVERIA!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Io credo che accolgo la richiesta, anche perché ne abbiamo parlato in privato. Però il sistema è lo stesso, bisogna chiedere l'adesione, non c'è altra soluzione. Oppure vi faccio tutti capi.
 La Stanza 101 sarà a porte chiuse?


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che accolgo la richiesta, anche perché ne abbiamo parlato in privato. Però il sistema è lo stesso, bisogna chiedere l'adesione, non c'è altra soluzione. Oppure vi faccio tutti capi.
> La Stanza 101 sarà a porte chiuse?


 

















  cavolo quanto mi diverto!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che accolgo la richiesta, anche perché ne abbiamo parlato in privato. *Però il sistema è lo stesso, bisogna chiedere l'adesione*, non c'è altra soluzione. Oppure vi faccio tutti capi.
> La Stanza 101 sarà a porte chiuse?


Ma perchè?


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHE BELLO ALLORA....VOGLIO PURA LA SEZIONE DENUNCE...QUERELE...ETC POI LA SEZIONE DIFFAMAZIONE IN PVT..CON SPARGIMENTO DI CAZZI PVT IN LUOGO PUBBLICO...POI VOGLIO LA SEZIONE CONTRO I CLONI...PER POI AVERNE UNO ANCHE IO E ROMPERE IL CAZZO A TUTTI...POI LA SEZIONE ACCUSE DIFFAMANTI...ALL'ADNMIN..VOGLIO OLTRAGGIARE E DIFFAMARE L'DMIN QUANDO CAZZO MI PARE E SENZA PROVARE LE ACCUSE...INSOMMA VOGLIO ESSER COME LORO...COME QUELLI DEL BARRIO.....!!!


 
tutte queste sezioni le riunifichiamo in un unico forum a sfondo perverso 

	
	
		
		
	


	










lasciate ogni speranza o voi che entrate.

vietato fare denuncie per chi è offeso o più in quel forum.


tutto è lecito......


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ora capisco come mai non vi siate cagati il mio poetico post sul bimbo che cinguetta


 
penso che se la scrivi nel bario c'è sicuramente qualche bucolica che si diletta a rispondere.









qui si mazza di brutto invece.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che accolgo la richiesta, anche perché ne abbiamo parlato in privato. Però il sistema è lo stesso, bisogna chiedere l'adesione, non c'è altra soluzione. Oppure vi faccio tutti capi.
> La Stanza 101 sarà a porte chiuse?


Possiamo lasciarla libera?... con un tuo messaggio d'apertura nel quale esponiamo la MISSION della _Stanza 101_?... in modo che un nuovo iscritto possa scriverci liberamente se lo desidera? L'unica avvertenza è che non si avrà pietà di nessuno... trascineremo i cornuti alle loro responsabilità... altro che pianti da coccodrillo... hi, hi, hi... il nuovo iscritto potrà decidere se sottoporsi al "_trattamento_"... oppure se, _timorosamente_, sottrarvisi... hi, hi, hi... solo quelli del Barrio, se vogliono entrarci, DEVONO FARNE ESPRESSA RICHIESTA A CHENSAMURAI e all'ADMIN-ZEUS... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tutte queste sezioni le riunifichiamo in un unico forum a sfondo perverso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... solo l'omicidio è SEVERAMENTE VIETATO... le SALME non possono più soffrire... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Possiamo lasciarla libera?... con un tuo messaggio d'apertura nel quale esponiamo la MISSION della _Stanza 101_?... in modo che un nuovo iscritto possa scriverci liberamente se lo desidera? L'unica avvertenza è che non si avrà pietà di nessuno... trascineremo i cornuti alle loro responsabilità... altro che pianti da coccodrillo... hi, hi, hi... il nuovo iscritto potrà decidere se sottoporsi al "_trattamento_"... oppure se, _timorosamente_, sottrarvisi... hi, hi, hi... solo quelli del Barrio, se vogliono entrarci, DEVONO FARNE ESPRESSA RICHIESTA A CHENSAMURAI e all'ADMIN-ZEUS... HI, HI, HI...


Esatto! Ognuno entra liberamente, senza chiedere permesso a nessuno...libertà totale, e niente ghetti!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... solo l'omicidio è SEVERAMENTE VIETATO... le SALME non possono più soffrire... hi, hi, hi...


 
omicidio no..... macello DELLE BESTIE si.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto! Ognuno entra liberamente, senza chiedere permesso a nessuno...libertà totale, e niente ghetti!


 
ma chi entra poi non si deve lamentare di quel che trova ne di quel che gli capita.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

SI..SI CHE BELLO CHEN CI MANCA LA TESTA DI CAZZO....CHI PRENDIAMO?QUELLO CHE MINACCIA....INSOMMA HAI CAPITO?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI..SI CHE BELLO CHEN CI MANCA LA TESTA DI CAZZO....CHI PRENDIAMO?QUELLO CHE MINACCIA....INSOMMA HAI CAPITO?


... sì, sì, dai... prendiamo quella _cappella_ appassita dai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì, sì, dai... prendiamo quella _cappella_ appassita dai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma chi entra poi non si deve lamentare di quel che trova ne di quel che gli capita.


Chi entra sa dove sta entrando, tristano...quando si rompe le palle, esce senza fare storie. Facile, no?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> omicidio no..... macello DELLE BESTIE si.


... VEDIAMO SE, COME DICO IO, LA _TROIA_ C'E' PERCHE' C'E' IL _PORCO_... capita l'antifona?... applicheremo la psicologia SISTEMICA... e nessuno potrà chiamarsi fuori... nessuno potrà chiamarsi vittima... nessuno sarà additato come carnefice... tutti dentro... o tutti fuori... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*OK*

SI VADA PER LA CAPPELLA APPASSITA EPIENA DI PUSS....CHEN L'HAI PROMESSO...VOGLIO SOLO LUI PERò NIENTE SCHERZI!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... VEDIAMO SE, COME DICO IO, LA _TROIA_ C'E' PERCHE' C'E' IL _PORCO_... capita l'antifona?... applicheremo la psicologia SISTEMICA... e nessuno potrà chiamarsi fuori... nessuno potrà chiamarsi vittima... nessuno sarà additato come carnefice... tutti dentro... o tutti fuori... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi entra sa dove sta entrando, tristano...quando si rompe le palle, esce senza fare storie. Facile, no?


... esattamente... ma dovrà essere un luogo di critica politica, sociale, letteraria, culturale... senza esclusione di colpi... si potrà colpire TUTTO... grammatica, idee, sintassi, rime, opinioni... con educazione... MA SPIETATAMENTE... un luogo nel quale evidenziare le CIECHE IDEOLOGIE... le IPOCRISIE... i SEPOLCRI IMBIANCATI... CHE VENGONO QUI A LAMENTARSI DELLE CORNA... QUANDO HANNO ROTTO I COGLIONI PER ANNI AI LORO COMPAGNI/E... un luogo nel quale sacrificare la carne viva alla dea RAGIONE... al dis-velamento della FALSA IDEOLOGIA che tutti ci possiede... parleremo di elezioni... di troie in politica... di sesso e potere... del simbolismo della scopata... di perversione... di cannibalismo e vampirismo... di sublimazione del sadismo... e di filosofia... e di letteratura...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esattamente... ma dovrà essere un luogo di critica politica, sociale, letteraria, culturale... senza esclusione di colpi... si potrà colpire TUTTO... grammatica, idee, sintassi, rime, opinioni... con educazione... MA SPIETATAMENTE... un luogo nel quale evidenziare le CIECHE IDEOLOGIE... le IPOCRISIE... i SEPOLCRI IMBIANCATI... CHE VENGONO QUI A LAMENTARSI DELLE CORNA... QUANDO HANNO ROTTO I COGLIONI PER ANNI AI LORO COMPAGNI/E... un luogo nel quale sacrificare la carne viva alla dea RAGIONE... al dis-velamento della FALSA IDEOLOGIA che tutti ci possiede... parleremo di elezioni... di troie in politica... di sesso e potere... del simbolismo della scopata... di perversione... di cannibalismo e vampirismo... di sublimazione del sadismo... e di filosofia... e di letteratura...


Io voglio parlare anche di lupi mannari!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...la licantropia mi affascina!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi entra sa dove sta entrando, tristano...quando si rompe le palle, esce senza fare storie. Facile, no?


 





 facilissimo, comprensibile, elementare


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esattamente... ma dovrà essere un luogo di critica politica, sociale, letteraria, culturale... senza esclusione di colpi... si potrà colpire TUTTO... grammatica, idee, sintassi, rime, opinioni... con educazione... MA SPIETATAMENTE... un luogo nel quale evidenziare le CIECHE IDEOLOGIE... le IPOCRISIE... i SEPOLCRI IMBIANCATI... CHE VENGONO QUI A LAMENTARSI DELLE CORNA... QUANDO HANNO ROTTO I COGLIONI PER ANNI AI LORO COMPAGNI/E... un luogo nel quale sacrificare la carne viva alla dea RAGIONE... al dis-velamento della FALSA IDEOLOGIA che tutti ci possiede... parleremo di elezioni... di troie in politica... di sesso e potere... del simbolismo della scopata... di perversione... di cannibalismo e vampirismo... di sublimazione del sadismo... e di filosofia... e di letteratura...


 
un forum strutturato ESATTAMENTE come suggerisci tu.

sarà favolosamente frequentato da una marea di gente.


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Io voglio parlare anche di lupi mannari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e i conigli mannari li tralasciamo??? O rientrano in una specie protetta??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io voglio parlare anche di lupi mannari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... multimodi, sono un esperto in pallottole d'argento...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...e i conigli mannari li tralasciamo??? O rientrano in una specie protetta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preferisco i lupi....


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... multimodi, sono un esperto in pallottole d'argento...


"Wolf" con Jack Nicholson!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> un forum strutturato ESATTAMENTE come suggerisci tu.
> 
> sarà favolosamente frequentato da una marea di gente.


... BISOGNA APRIRE A TUTTI GLI ARGOMENTI... POLITICA, SESSO, TRADIMENTO, ECONOMIA, FILOSOFIA, STORIA, GEOGRAFIA, MATEMATICA, ASTRONOMIA... SI PUO' SCRIVERE DI TUTTO... *E TUTTO CONVOGLIARE AL TRITACARNE*... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... BISOGNA APRIRE A TUTTI GLI ARGOMENTI... POLITICA, SESSO, TRADIMENTO, ECONOMIA, FILOSOFIA, STORIA, GEOGRAFIA, MATEMATICA, ASTRONOMIA... SI PUO' SCRIVERE DI TUTTO... *E TUTTO CONVOGLIARE AL TRITACARNE*... HI, HI, HI...


...e quando la sofferenza sarà eccessiva, urlare le parole liberatorie: "...FALLO A LEI!!!!"


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Wolf" con Jack Nicholson!


... Multimodi, ma te lo immagini?... Parleremo di ogni cosa... di TUTTO... liberamente... con un tritarcarne finale... sanguinario... in maniera innovativa... parleremo delle troie di Heidegger... e di quanto fosse perverso Sigmund Freud... di masturbazione... di sadismo... del mostro di Firenze... di Maria Goretti... e pubblicheremo le encicliche del papa... e l'opera omnia di K. Marx... e il pensiero di Pol Pot... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... ho già il primo thread... ROBA ESPLOSIVA... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e quando la sofferenza sarà eccessiva, urlare le parole liberatorie: "...FALLO A LEI!!!!"


... e allora, _FALLO_ sarà... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, ma te lo immagini?... Parleremo di ogni cosa... di TUTTO... liberamente... con un tritarcarne finale... sanguinario... in maniera innovativa... parleremo delle troie di Heidegger... e di quanto fosse perverso Sigmund Freud... di masturbazione... di sadismo... del mostro di Firenze... di Maria Goretti... e pubblicheremo le encicliche del papa... e l'opera omnia di K. Marx... e il pensiero di Pol Pot... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... ho già il primo thread... ROBA ESPLOSIVA... hi, hi, hi...


Bene! Ci facciamo anche una bella discussione su Gilles de Rais!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè?


E' il sistema dei gruppi che funziona così, non è possibile aderire automaticamente.

E' questo che mi chiede/comanda Fedifrago & Co da giorni e non posso farlo, tecnicamente non è previsto dal software del forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tutte queste sezioni le riunifichiamo in un unico forum a sfondo perverso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se tutto è lecito allora funziona solo a porte chiuse.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E' il sistema dei gruppi che funziona così, non è possibile aderire automaticamente.
> 
> E' qyuesto che mi chiede/comanda Fedifrago & Co da giorni e non posso farlo, tecnicamente non è previsto dal software del forum.


Ok admin, ma non è possibile aprirlo come una qualunque sezione del forum? Basterebbe un avviso iniziale, come ha suggerito Chen.  E poi chiunque entra e posta, senza necessità di permessi.


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok admin, ma non è possibile aprirlo come una qualunque sezione del forum? Basterebbe un avviso iniziale, come ha suggerito Chen. E poi chiunque entra e posta, senza necessità di permessi.


Ma non c'è già una sezione "Disquisizioni culturali"?? Non può essere eletta a sito adeguato per la bisogna?
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok admin, ma non è possibile aprirlo come una qualunque sezione del forum? Basterebbe un avviso iniziale, come ha suggerito Chen. E poi chiunque entra e posta, senza necessità di permessi.


Sto valutando una possibilità tecnica, che si apre grazie al *gruppo Barrio*:

Dato che gli utenti del Barrio sono conosciuti, perché si iscrivono e sono accettati dal loro, è forse possibile aprire una sezione del forum che è visibile solo agli utenti che *non* fanno parte del Barrio. Escluderei però anche gli utenti ospiti, quali Google & Co, perché l'annuncio di messaggi con contenuti senza pietà mi fa un po' di paura ... il passato mi è testimone.

Sono certo che ora arriva Fedifrago e vuole anche lui questa facilità, però c'è un problema di fondo. Non voglio che esista una lista nera di utenti, creata da me o da altri, allo scopo di discriminare certi membri. Il gruppo Barrio è il contrario - è la lista dei "buoni". Non esiste quindi un criterio specifico per definire i "cattivi".

Possiamo appliccare la lista dei "buoni" (per l'altro creata volontariamente) sulla nostra sezione, in modo che l'appartenenza a un gruppo esclude l'altra.

In teoria però. In pratica devo prima vedere la fattibilità.

E se funziona questo meccanismo, allora è una sezione che non richiede l'iscrizione, e di fatto non si appartiene a nessun gruppo diverso dai soliti.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non c'è già una sezione "Disquisizioni culturali"?? Non può essere eletta a sito adeguato per la bisogna?
> Bruja


Certo Bruja, infatti non mi sono messo mai il problema di parlare di qualunque argomento...ma forse questa stanza potrebbe diventare qualcosa di utile al forum. A tutto il forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Inoltre lo Scannatoio è già una sezione così, ma ovviamente ha un valore simbolico diverso.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sto valutando una possibilità tecnica, che si apre grazie al *gruppo Barrio*:
> 
> Dato che gli utenti del Barrio sono conosciuti, perché si iscrivono e sono accettati dal loro, è forse possibile aprire una sezione del forum che è visibile solo agli utenti che *non* fanno parte del Barrio. Escluderei però anche gli utenti ospiti, quali Google & Co, perché l'annuncio di messaggi con contenuti senza pietà mi fa un po' di paura ... il passato mi è testimone.
> 
> ...


Tranquillo, fai pure ciò che ti gira...come sempre!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu interpreti lo spirito del forum no??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi...avanti pure!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bene! Ci facciamo anche una bella discussione su Gilles de Rais!


... e di Elisabeth Bàthory... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sto valutando una possibilità tecnica, che si apre grazie al *gruppo Barrio*:
> 
> Dato che gli utenti del Barrio sono conosciuti, perché si iscrivono e sono accettati dal loro, è forse possibile aprire una sezione del forum che è visibile solo agli utenti che *non* fanno parte del Barrio. Escluderei però anche gli utenti ospiti, quali Google & Co, perché l'annuncio di messaggi con contenuti senza pietà mi fa un po' di paura ... il passato mi è testimone.
> 
> ...


vedi appunto se si può fare la lista degli angeli che sono nel bario che non può entrare nella stanza 101 dove invece ci sono i diavolazzi.
uno per entrare si deve dichiarare diavolo impenitente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non c'è già una sezione "Disquisizioni culturali"?? Non può essere eletta a sito adeguato per la bisogna?
> Bruja


... no, no, questa è la STANZA 101... la sua simbologia è UNICA... diventerà una fucina d'idee e di confronti... caratterizzati dalla spietatezza più assoluta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sto valutando una possibilità tecnica, che si apre grazie al *gruppo Barrio*:
> 
> Dato che gli utenti del Barrio sono conosciuti, perché si iscrivono e sono accettati dal loro, è forse possibile aprire una sezione del forum che è visibile solo agli utenti che *non* fanno parte del Barrio. Escluderei però anche gli utenti ospiti, quali Google & Co, perché l'annuncio di messaggi con contenuti senza pietà mi fa un po' di paura ... il passato mi è testimone.
> 
> ...


... PROCEDI... OTTIMO... _INFERNALE DIREI... HI, HI, HI..._


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... PROCEDI... OTTIMO... _INFERNALE DIREI... HI, HI, HI..._


diavolesco.... divertente..... magnetico


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

ao' io se po' servi' porto la trilogia de Saw l'enigmista, cosi' applichiamo tutte quelle kazzo de torture....

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

comunque sulla porta della stanza, io ce metteri questo... (bello caldo caldo appena sfornato...)


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*SAW*

STERMINATORR UN CAPOLAVORO,GENIALE IO PREFERISCO IL PRIMO DEI 3...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

*enzino*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' io se po' servi' porto la trilogia de Saw l'enigmista, cosi' applichiamo tutte quelle kazzo de torture....
> 
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> comunque sulla porta della stanza, io ce metteri questo... (bello caldo caldo appena sfornato...)


ciccio bello, ti stiamo chiedendo in adozione di la...corri.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> STERMINATORR UN CAPOLAVORO,GENIALE IO PREFERISCO IL PRIMO DEI 3...!!!


anch'io... ma dai... er primo nun se scorda mai....

minkia pero'..... brrrrrrrr

ao' .... prosit....


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nella _stanza 101_... berrò il tuo sangue...


 
oddio... devi sempre riuscire a prendermi...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> oddio... devi sempre riuscire a prendermi...


se te pijo io te scoppio na' tetta... e senza manco portarte in quota...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TI PROPONGO LA SEGUENTE COSA: APRI UN LUOGO DI LIBERO ACCESSO A TUTTI TRANNE CHE A QUELLI ISCRITTI AL BARRIO... LO CHIAMIAMO "_*STANZA 101*_"... CHE E' LA STANZA NELLA QUALE, NEL LIBRO DI ORWELL DAL TITOLO "_1984_", VENGONO PORTATE LE PERSONE AL COSPETTO DEI LORO INCUBI PEGGIORI... CHI POSTA IN QUESTA STANZA, ACCETTA CHE I SUOI TESTI VENGANO DEVASTATI E TRITURATI DALLA CRITICA PIU' SPIETATA... ANALIZZATI, VIVISEZIONATI... SQUARTATI... ​
> 
> ...PER SPREMERE OGNI MINIMA GOCCIA D'IDEOLOGIA...
> ... E DI FALSA COSCIENZA... ​
> ...


 
ma chi è stato a provocarti tutto sto dolore ?


( la stessa domanda te l'ho fatta almeno 12 mesi fa)


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

GUARDA CHI è ARRIVATA?QUESTA DICE CHE IO BLEFFO...CHEN CHE DEVO FARE?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHI è ARRIVATA?QUESTA DICE CHE IO BLEFFO...CHEN CHE DEVO FARE?


... FATTI UNA RISATA, OSCURO... C'E' SOLO DA RIDERE... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHI è ARRIVATA?QUESTA DICE CHE IO BLEFFO...CHEN CHE DEVO FARE?


 

ti comanda chen?

che grado di autonomia


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... FATTI UNA RISATA, OSCURO... C'E' SOLO DA RIDERE... HI, HI, HI...


perchè non rispondi alla mia domanda Uomo_ spietato_?

mi correggo, Uomo della _ragione_.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*NO*

DEVI RINGRAZIARE CHEN...SE PUOI ANCORA FAR I TUOI CASINI...IO RISPETTO CHEN CARA SIGNORA SE FOSSE PER ME...TU GIà ERI...CHISSà DOVE....!!!NEL PVT A DILEGGIARE E DIFFAMARE...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma chi è stato a provocarti tutto sto dolore ?
> 
> 
> ( la stessa domanda te l'ho fatta almeno 12 mesi fa)


...  va bene dai... Miciodorica... Miciofrigia... Miciomisolidia... e tutto il resto... dopo grande sforzo, hai scritto la tua_ cosetta_... sei contenta adesso?... fatti un giretto nel Barrio dai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè non rispondi alla mia domanda Uomo_ spietato_?


... solo nella Stanza 101... se avrai il coraggio d'entrarci... ma credo che tu non possa... mi dispiace... perché avrei tanto voluto levarti la pelle... centimetro per centimetro... giorno dopo giorno... e poi possederti... squoiata e sanguinante... ma viva... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... va bene dai... Miciodorica... Miciofrigia... Miciomisolidia... e tutto il resto... dopo grande sforzo, hai scritto la tua_ cosetta_... sei contenta adesso?... fatti un giretto nel Barrio dai... hi, hi, hi...


 
No, non ancora, perchè non mi sforzo nemmeno un poco. Non proiettare  i tuoi -di sforzi- sugli altri.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*ENZI*

ME PIACEVA TANTO QUELLA MASCHERA CHE RIDEVA E PARLAVA...SINISTRA E PAUROSA...!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... PROCEDI... OTTIMO... _INFERNALE DIREI... HI, HI, HI..._


Non funziona. L'idea era buona ma non va.

Abbiamo solo l'opzione del gruppo.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... solo nella Stanza 101... se avrai il coraggio d'entrarci... ma credo che tu non possa... mi dispiace... perché avrei tanto voluto levarti la pelle... centimetro per centimetro... giorno dopo giorno... e poi possederti... squoiata e sanguinante... ma viva... hi, hi, hi...


 

le Sue ferite miciolidia, miciomisolidia, miciofrigia... ha imparato a leccarsele da sola.


Di te non ho affatto paura Chen. Nemmeno un poco. Anzi.

Sei meno subdolo di tanti. anzi, non lo sei affatto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

*Admin*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TI PROPONGO LA SEGUENTE COSA: APRI UN LUOGO DI LIBERO ACCESSO A TUTTI TRANNE CHE A QUELLI ISCRITTI AL BARRIO... LO CHIAMIAMO "_*STANZA 101*_"... CHE E' LA STANZA NELLA QUALE, NEL LIBRO DI ORWELL DAL TITOLO "_1984_", VENGONO PORTATE LE PERSONE AL COSPETTO DEI LORO INCUBI PEGGIORI... CHI POSTA IN QUESTA STANZA, ACCETTA CHE I SUOI TESTI VENGANO DEVASTATI E TRITURATI DALLA CRITICA PIU' SPIETATA... ANALIZZATI, VIVISEZIONATI... SQUARTATI... ​
> 
> ...PER SPREMERE OGNI MINIMA GOCCIA D'IDEOLOGIA...
> ... E DI FALSA COSCIENZA... ​
> ...





Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che accolgo la richiesta, anche perché ne abbiamo parlato in privato. Però il sistema è lo stesso, bisogna chiedere l'adesione, non c'è altra soluzione. Oppure vi faccio tutti capi.
> La Stanza 101 sarà a porte chiuse?





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, ma te lo immagini?... Parleremo di ogni cosa... di TUTTO... liberamente... con un tritarcarne finale... sanguinario... in maniera innovativa... parleremo delle troie di Heidegger... e di quanto fosse perverso Sigmund Freud... di masturbazione... di sadismo... del mostro di Firenze... di Maria Goretti... e pubblicheremo le encicliche del papa... e l'opera omnia di K. Marx... e il pensiero di Pol Pot... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... ho già il primo thread... ROBA ESPLOSIVA... hi, hi, hi...


Non lo fai già?



Admin ha detto:


> Sto valutando una possibilità tecnica, che si apre grazie al *gruppo Barrio*:
> 
> Dato che gli utenti del Barrio sono conosciuti, perché si iscrivono e sono accettati dal loro, è forse possibile aprire una sezione del forum che è visibile solo agli utenti che *non* fanno parte del Barrio. Escluderei però anche gli utenti ospiti, quali Google & Co, perché l'annuncio di messaggi con contenuti senza pietà mi fa un po' di paura ... il passato mi è testimone.
> 
> ...


Caro Admin,
*ti stai prestando alla concretizzazione di un disegno sperimentale*. Ciò che sta facendo Chen non è etico e tu lo assecondi.
Abbiamo fatto delle votazioni dove la maggioranza ha richiesto la moderazione.
Mi aspetterei che tu ti adoperassi per rendere realizzabile questo.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

*solo una precisazione*

se entrano quelli del barrio esco io. categorico.
so già come va a finire.
si perdonerà tutto si faranno permessi speciali e si dimenticheranno le offese.
io non dimentico e non faccio prigionieri. chi è contro di me saggerà la mia katana.
chen tu sai come la penso in merito. punto.

o con me o contro di me. 
non ci sono vie di mezzo.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non lo fai già?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
uè capellona.. ma che te frega? mica ci devi venire nella stanza se non vuoi eh!
stai pure dove sei.. ma chi l'ha cercata a questa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non lo fai già?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti succede.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non funziona. L'idea era buona ma non va.
> 
> Abbiamo solo l'opzione del gruppo.


 
gioci scrivi in stampatello così capisco pure io


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Infatti succede.


Cioè moderazione, senza nessuna stanza di alcun tipo?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2008)

avevo aperto per scherzare ma mi è passata la voglia
aborro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Cioè moderazione, senza nessuna stanza di alcun tipo?


I moderatori possono entrare ovunque, tranne nel cestino che ho messo a parte per via delle polemiche.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> uè capellona.. ma che te frega? mica ci devi venire nella stanza se non vuoi eh!
> stai pure dove sei.. ma chi l'ha cercata a questa?


Mi frega perchè l'impianto sperimentale comprende le tre stanze, ovvia-mente: il barrio, la 101 e il resto del forum "neutro". Chen lo sa benissimo.
Sono qui da prima che arrivassi tu e non mi va di entrare in un esperimento che non ho scelto.






    Peace and love


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> avevo aperto per scherzare ma mi è passata la voglia
> aborro


vedo che il vizio di fare poffare non lo hai mica ancora perso...


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> I moderatori possono entrare ovunque, tranne nel cestino che ho messo a parte per via delle polemiche.


No, vorrei sapere se poi toglierai il barrio e non darai seguito alla stanza 101.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi frega perchè l'impianto sperimentale comprende le tre stanze, ovvia-mente: il barrio, la 101 e il resto del forum "neutro". Chen lo sa benissimo.
> Sono qui da prima che arrivassi tu e non mi va di entrare in un esperimento che non ho scelto.
> 
> 
> ...


 
eri anche tu nel vecchio tradimento? non mi ricordo di te capellona...

peace and love a chi?
mica ti capisco sai?


se ti vuoi moderare vai a confessarti dal prete talgiatila mano destra se ti masturbi e non rompere.
io di moderato non voglio nulla neppure l'amante.. figurati un sito o una stanza in un forum....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eri anche tu nel vecchio tradimento? non mi ricordo di te capellona...
> 
> peace and love a chi?
> mica ti capisco sai?
> ...


ma questa si fuma il rosmarino !!!


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedo che il vizio di fare poffare non lo hai mica ancora perso...


è minerva vero?
i vizi del cazzo non si perdono mai....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> è minerva vero?
> i vizi del cazzo non si perdono mai....


ma no. Tu i tuoi li hai persi tutti
Ecco perchè sei messa così


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma questa si fuma il rosmarino !!!


no solo cubani
col rosmarino ci faccio le patate al forno
il rosmarino se lo fuma air


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> No, vorrei sapere se poi toglierai il barrio e non darai seguito alla stanza 101.


La stanza 101 è la risposta al Barrio. Se i membri del Barrio ritengono giusto di mantenere il gruppo, non vedo perché altri utenti non possono fare una simile richiesta per un gruppo tutto loro.

---

Fra le righe: se c'è una discriminazione esplicita e deliberata di un certo gruppo di persone mi sento personalmente offeso, e come tale persona do sostegno attivo alla creazione di un altro gruppo, che evidenzia al primo il *fattore di esclusione*. Non per altri motivi. E' una risposta diretta all'elenco di utenti indesiderati. E' anche un gioco "dente per dente", ma credo che sia giustificato.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no. Tu i tuoi li hai persi tutti
> Ecco perchè sei messa così


qualcuno ti ha chiesto qualcosa?

ma si può sapere che vuoi da me? attenzione?
io non ho nulla da spartire con alcuno di voi...


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eri anche tu nel vecchio tradimento? non mi ricordo di te capellona...
> 
> peace and love a chi?
> *mica ti capisco sai?*
> ...

















conservati un po' di pazzia per la menopausa


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Per me di stanze se ne possono fare 101...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma il confessionale libero per i nuovi utenti


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> conservati un po' di pazzia per la menopausa


 
gelosa?


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> La stanza 101 è la risposta al Barrio. Se i membri del Barrio ritengono giusto di mantenere il gruppo, non vedo perché altri utenti non possono fare una simile richiesta per un gruppo tutto loro.
> 
> ---
> 
> Fra le righe: se c'è una discriminazione esplicita e deliberata di un certo gruppo di persone mi sento personalmente offeso, e come tale persona do sostegno attivo alla creazione di un altro gruppo, che evidenzia al primo il *fattore di esclusione*. Non per altri motivi. E' una risposta diretta all'elenco di utenti indesiderati. E' anche un gioco "dente per dente", ma credo che sia giustificato.


Lo ripeto Admin, forse non te ne rendi conto e non sai cosa stai facendo ma *ti stai prestando* ad una sperimentazione non scelta dagli iscritti e non etica, fatta sulla pelle degli utenti!
Sarai *responsabile* di questa scelta.
Il barrio è nato ancora una volta su suggerimento implicito di Chen. Che poi qualcuno abbia raccolto l'idea e sia degenerata anche per il modo in cui è stata implementata è un fatto. 
Il mio consiglio, e guarda che lo faccio con grande rispetto, se lo vuoi, è di fermare questo sclero e accelerare il discorso moderazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> gelosa?


 

tatina. basta---dai..


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me di stanze se ne possono fare 101...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
concordo e sottoscrivo.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo ripeto Admin, forse non te ne rendi conto e non sai cosa stai facendo ma *ti stai prestando* ad una sperimentazione non scelta dagli iscritti e non etica, fatta sulla pelle degli utenti!
> Sarai *responsabile* di questa scelta.
> Il barrio è nato ancora una volta su suggerimento implicito di Chen. Che poi qualcuno abbia raccolto l'idea e sia degenerata anche per il modo in cui è stata implementata è un fatto.
> Il mio consiglio, e guarda che lo faccio con grande rispetto, se lo vuoi, è di fermare questo sclero e accelerare il discorso moderazione.


 
giovanni: tu devi morire! segnatelo eh!!!!!

sei di un pesante ma di un pesante ma di un pesante....


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> gelosa?


mi manca ancora molto alla menopausa e tra l'altro ho tutti i neuroni ben funzionanti 






  pis en luv (chissà se com-prendi)


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tatina. basta---dai..


 
oh bella. se dico basta io è per sempre e su tutto
quindi è melgio che io vada avanti a prendere per il culo sta manica di bacchettoni ignoranti credimi


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo ripeto Admin, forse non te ne rendi conto e non sai cosa stai facendo ma *ti stai prestando* ad una sperimentazione non scelta dagli iscritti e non etica, fatta sulla pelle degli utenti!
> Sarai *responsabile* di questa scelta.
> Il barrio è nato ancora una volta su suggerimento implicito di Chen. *Che poi qualcuno abbia raccolto l'idea e sia degenerata anche per il modo in cui è stata implementata è un fatto. *
> Il mio consiglio, e guarda che lo faccio con grande rispetto, se lo vuoi, è di fermare questo sclero e accelerare il discorso moderazione.


Vulvia, a me pare che non sia degerato un beato ciufolo.
Certo che se tutti voi daste il vostro contributo come avete sempre fatto, l'ossigeno sarebbe ben scarso qua sopra.

Ma forse, non tutti abbiamo le stesse speranze.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mi manca ancora molto alla menopausa e tra l'altro ho tutti i neuroni ben funzionanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a me manca una vita delle tue ad arrivarci..
sui tuoi neuroni non ci farei troppo conto...

da una che si chiama come la frittola capisco ben poco guarda...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> giovanni: tu devi morire! segnatelo eh!!!!!
> 
> sei di un pesante ma di un pesante ma di un pesante....


Lo so


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me di stanze se ne possono fare 101...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E azzarderei... moderato.

Sempre che all'admin non sia esploso un embolo nel frattempo e ci stia facendo scrivere tutti... chennessò... con il carattere in bianco. Io non mi meraviglio *quasi* più di niente, ormai.


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vulvia, a me pare che non sia degerato un beato ciufolo.
> Certo che se tutti voi daste il vostro contributo come avete sempre fatto, l'ossigeno sarebbe ben scarso qua sopra.
> 
> Ma forse, non tutti abbiamo le stesse speranze.


 
ma no si dice deste...?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma no si dice deste...?


_Ogni tanto il Nardoni dice anche qualche bel vaffanculo.
E anche qualche moccolo._


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Lo so


 
giovi ascoltami:se moderi la camera io evescenzio... chiaro?

cambiami l'utente pease in variegato al cioccolatao grazie.. non volgio essere simile a nessuna qui dentro.. grazie giovi.. capito?


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vulvia, a me pare che non sia degerato un beato ciufolo.
> Certo che se tutti voi daste il vostro contributo come avete sempre fatto, l'ossigeno sarebbe ben scarso qua sopra.
> 
> Ma forse, non tutti abbiamo le stesse speranze.


Lupa (Mab e Lettrice).. non me ne vogliate, ma il barrio e la stanza 101 sono proprio quel che serve a Chen. E lo vedrete. 
E con questo chiudo, mi faccio gli affari miei (che poi è quanto di più auspicabile per qualcuno).


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Ogni tanto il Nardoni dice anche qualche bel vaffanculo._
> _E anche qualche moccolo._


 
e un bel chi se ne frega fatti i cazzi tuoi che mi hai rotto i maroni a furia di seguirmi e perseguitarmi lo dice?
guarda che la cacca è un ottimo concime per i fiori e i pomodori.. già che te ne do tanta dovresti approfittarne.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> giovi ascoltami:se moderi la camera io evescenzio... chiaro?
> 
> cambiami l'utente pease in *variegato al cioccolatao *grazie.. non volgio essere simile a nessuna qui dentro.. grazie giovi.. capito?


Ochei


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Lo so


Non ti ho mica insultato. Ho solo posto delle domande.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> e un bel chi se ne frega fatti i caziz tuoi che mi hai rotto i maroni a furia di seguirmi e perseguitarmi lo dice?
> guarda che la cacca è un ottimo conicme per i fiori r i pomodori.. già che te ne do tanta dovresti approfittare.



Un bel sospirone. Ripigliati e ,con attenzione, ricomincia da capo.
Una lettera, una consonante, una vocale, la virgolina...


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ochei


 
ringrazio e slinguazzo


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Un bel sospirone. Ripigliati e ,con attenzione, ricomincia da capo.
> Una lettera, una consonante, una vocale, la virgolina...


 
ho corretto in ritardo
sai le dita sono veloci ma non quanto il cervello...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non ti ho mica insultato. Ho solo posto delle domande.


Era una battuta di Tatina nei miei confronti


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non ti ho mica insultato. Ho solo posto delle domande.


 
ma sei pesante azzarola...!!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Era una battuta di Tatina nei miei confronti


Già, una battuta su quello che ho ti scritto io e a cui non hai risposto o non hai ritenuto di doverlo fare. E mi dispiace dato che penso di aver posto una questione seria.


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Non so se avete notato che siamo scivolati nel forum libero, nel frattempo.



















Sta franando il forum?


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lupa (Mab e Lettrice).. non me ne vogliate, ma il barrio e la stanza 101 sono proprio quel che serve a Chen. E lo vedrete.
> E con questo chiudo, mi faccio gli affari miei (che poi è quanto di più auspicabile per qualcuno).


Non sono d'accordo.
Sulla prima parte, dico.

Sulla seconda... comprendo benissimo avendo io stessa provato l'esperienza.

Nun ce lassà , Vulvietta.

C'è bisogno di tutti, in questi momenti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(minchia, mi sembro Veltroni)


----------



## tatitati (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non so se avete notato che siamo scivolati nel forum libero, nel frattempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no solo le vostre certezze...
e tu lo sai quanto sono importanti vero capo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo ripeto Admin, forse non te ne rendi conto e non sai cosa stai facendo ma *ti stai prestando* ad una sperimentazione non scelta dagli iscritti e non etica, fatta sulla pelle degli utenti!
> Sarai *responsabile* di questa scelta.
> Il barrio è nato ancora una volta su suggerimento implicito di Chen. Che poi qualcuno abbia raccolto l'idea e sia degenerata anche per il modo in cui è stata implementata è un fatto.
> Il mio consiglio, e guarda che lo faccio con grande rispetto, se lo vuoi, è di fermare questo sclero e accelerare il discorso moderazione.





Vulvia ha detto:


> Già, una battuta su quello che ho ti scritto io e a cui non hai risposto o non hai ritenuto di doverlo fare. E mi dispiace dato che penso di aver posto una questione seria.


Non ho il tempo fisico a starci dietro a tutto.

Il voto scade il 8 marzo e fin lì non tocco nulla. Se accelero accontento te ma gli altri gridano alla guerra.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ho il tempo fisico a starci dietro a tutto.
> 
> Il voto scade il 8 marzo e fin lì non tocco nulla. Se accelero accontento te ma gli altri gridano alla guerra.


Admin, ti ribadisco il mio pieno rispetto. Non ho mai messo in discussione la tua autorità e mai lo farò. Non chiedo di essere accontentata, il mio consiglio era proprio indirizzato a "salvaguardare" te.

E qui la chiudo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lupa (Mab e Lettrice).. non me ne vogliate, ma il barrio e la stanza 101 sono proprio quel che serve a Chen. E lo vedrete.
> E con questo chiudo, mi faccio gli affari miei (che poi è quanto di più auspicabile per qualcuno).


... senti Vulva, smetti i panni della _gatta morta_... fammi il piacere, dai... sei semplicemente RIDICOLA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo ripeto Admin, forse non te ne rendi conto e non sai cosa stai facendo ma *ti stai prestando* ad una sperimentazione non scelta dagli iscritti e non etica, fatta sulla pelle degli utenti!
> Sarai *responsabile* di questa scelta.
> Il barrio è nato ancora una volta su suggerimento implicito di Chen. Che poi qualcuno abbia raccolto l'idea e sia degenerata anche per il modo in cui è stata implementata è un fatto.
> Il mio consiglio, e guarda che lo faccio con grande rispetto, se lo vuoi, è di fermare questo sclero e accelerare il discorso moderazione.


... qualcuno curi questa psicopatica... sperimentazione?... etica?... responsabilità?... l'unica cosa che NON si deve fare è dare ascolto alle befane come te... con voi, questo forum è destinato a morire per NOIA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non lo fai già?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ce l'avete il vostro spazio moderato... che cazzo vuoi?... vai nel Barrio e non rompere i coglioni... ARIA...


----------



## tatitati (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... qualcuno curi questa psicopatica... sperimentazione?... etica?... responsabilità?... l'unica cosa che NON si deve fare è dare ascolto alle befane come te... con voi, questo forum è destinato a morire per NOIA...


 
quoto!


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti Vulva, smetti i panni della _gatta morta_... fammi il piacere, dai... sei semplicemente RIDICOLA...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... qualcuno curi questa psicopatica... sperimentazione?... etica?... responsabilità?... l'unica cosa che NON si deve fare è dare ascolto alle befane come te... con voi, questo forum è destinato a morire per NOIA...


 
Caro Chen,
sei tu che ti sei proposto in un certo modo e hai fatto le affermazioni che riporto qui di seguito, giusto per rinfrescarti la memoria.



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vulvia, sei persona intelligente... dovrò tenerti d'occhio... hi, hi, hi... certamente, la creazione del ghetto, rappresenta la più grande vittoria che abbia mai ottenuto nel mondo virtuale... qui, come in nessun altro luogo "virtuale", ho testato le mie teorie... ho praticato i miei esperimenti... *ho modificato le variabili comportamentali*... qui, ho studiato la mia teoria del "rito sacrificale"... l'etica non c'entra... dici bene... questa è psicologia...


Sulla scorta di questo ed altro da te scritto, ho dato libero e completo sfogo alla mia _paranoia_ e leggi cosa ho pensato:

dapprima, attraverso un semplice utilizzo di "rinforzi" linguistico-narrativi (lodare i testi desiderati; criticare con asprezza i testi non desiderati) hai _creato_ artificiosamente i due grandi gruppi (chiamiamoli, come direbbe Tatina, gli "amici" ed i "nemici") .. questo spiegherebbe perchè le fini disquisizioni intellettuali di una Tatina non vengono da te sottoposte al tritacarne della ragione o dell'analisi grammaticale, almeno finchè serve allo _scopo_.

Poi, se fosse "andata in porto", saresti passato alla concretizzazione della suddivisione:
1- gruppo barrio (gruppo con limitazioni controllate al testo)
2- gruppo 101 (gruppo con libera critica al testo)
3- altre aree (gruppo neutro, di controllo?)

Dopo periodo congruo, avresti tirato le somme dei *testi cambiati nella loro narrazione*, lo _*scopo*_ per cui sei qui, confrontando i tre gruppi.

Non la trovi un'ipotesi affascinante e calzante?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo sono propensa a credere che il tuo sia comunque un tentativo "casalingo": le sperimentazioni serie richiedono l'autorizzazione da parte degli sperimentati stessi, che non vengono informati dello scopo sperimentale ma devono essere consapevoli di prendere parte ad un esperimento.. immaginerei quindi l'imbarazzo di un ateneo nell'essere trascinato senza autorizzazioni in una questione come questa. 

Siamo nel virtuale, ma vedi, anche solo per semplice segnalazione di qualcuno che si rompe i coglioni, non pensi si possa verificare l'interesse da parte della polizia postale a vedere più chiaro su certi tipi di affermazioni o voler approfondire se dietro ad esse ci sia una facoltà, un preparatissimo professionista annoiato, un preparatissimo mitomane o quant'altro? 

Ecco spiegata la natura dei miei "velati" suggerimenti all'admin di tutelarsi in tal senso.

Niente di personale, Chen, anzi mi sei pure simpatico e so già che hai già escogitato egregiamente altri modi di cavartela qui dentro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









E visto che mi dai della _gatta morta_ ti dedico _only for you_ "Love cats" dei Cure (altrettanto calzanti): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aeOEH7q20I


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Caro Chen,
> sei tu che ti sei proposto in un certo modo e hai fatto le affermazioni che riporto qui di seguito, giusto per rinfrescarti la memoria.
> 
> 
> ...


... per me soffri di paranoia... ma dato che mi è sempre piaciuta la Vulva, ti perdono... ovviamente, avevo capito perfettamente le tue allusioni... ma stai prendendo una cantonata micidiale... credimi... io voglio solo divertirmi con qualcuno che sappia divertirsi... ma voi, volete imbavagliare questo forum... decretandone la morte... spacciando la mediocrità e la noia... per moderazione... mentre io sono per la vivacità... per la vita... per la genialità... che non tollerano mederazioni... comprendi?...


----------



## Old Angel (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per me soffri di paranoia... ma dato che mi è sempre piaciuta la Vulva, ti perdono... ovviamente, avevo capito perfettamente le tue allusioni... ma stai prendendo una cantonata micidiale... *credimi... io voglio solo divertirmi con qualcuno che sappia divertirsi... ma voi, volete imbavagliare questo forum... decretandone la morte... *spacciando la mediocrità e la noia... per moderazione... mentre io sono per la vivacità... per la vita... per la genialità... che non tollerano mederazioni... comprendi?...


Chen posso anche capirti, ma vorrei ricordarti che questo  non è un forum dal nome www.game.net o www.cultura.net o www.divertimento.net, chi viene qui dentro ha già i maroni che gli girano a 1000 se non a 10.000 e 90 su100 sta scrivendo con una pistola puntata alla tempia e pensa premo o non premo premo o non premo..... il divertirsi penso che sia proprio l'ultimissimo dei suoi pensieri, un minimo di rispetto per il dolore degli altri anche se la cosa può sembrare mediocre ci vuole no?.....poi fai te.


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per me soffri di paranoia... ma dato che mi è sempre piaciuta la Vulva, ti perdono... ovviamente, avevo capito perfettamente le tue allusioni... ma stai prendendo una cantonata micidiale... credimi... io voglio solo divertirmi con qualcuno che sappia divertirsi... ma voi, volete imbavagliare questo forum... decretandone la morte... spacciando la mediocrità e la noia... per moderazione... mentre io sono per la vivacità... per la vita... per la genialità... che non tollerano mederazioni... comprendi?...


Oh povero, comprendo.. che stronzi ingrati che siamo. 

Ma renditi conto un po' anche tu.. quelli del barrio, come hai scritto, sono fragili personalità "anali", io nella mia paranoia mi sento in qualche modo pure profetica.. insomma, capisci che noi vivevamo felicemente la nostra pazzia?? E poi sei arrivato tu a toglierci ogni illusione.. ma via ti abbraccio e ti perdono anch'io, in fondo sei un adorabile cazzone.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Però da un "membro" della tua levatura mi aspetto qualcosa di più che diagnosi tautologiche.. 

Più seriamente.. prendere in considerazione il fatto che non c'è _accordo_ sul costrutto "divertimento", no?


E poi, sai una cosa? Non è mia intenzione offenderti ma personalmente ti trovo piuttosto inibente e mortifero.. ti parrà incredibile ma, prima del tuo arrivo, in questo forum non c'era soltanto dolore ma si rideva anche parecchio.. tutto questo, la spontaneità, sono svaniti. E non c'erano moderatori.


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Marzo 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Chen posso anche capirti, ma vorrei ricordarti che questo non è un forum dal nome www.game.net o www.cultura.net o www.divertimento.net, chi viene qui dentro ha già i maroni che gli girano a 1000 se non a 10.000 e 90 su100 sta scrivendo con una pistola puntata alla tempia e pensa premo o non premo premo o non premo..... il divertirsi penso che sia proprio l'ultimissimo dei suoi pensieri, un minimo di rispetto per il dolore degli altri anche se la cosa può sembrare mediocre ci vuole no?.....poi fai te.


Per me non è mediocre rispettare la sofferenza altrui.

Il punto è che qui ci sono persone con lo scopo di portare il proprio vissuto per ricevere un consiglio ma anche un po' di consolazione (sentimento che non condanno affatto).
Lo scopo di Chen è "divertirsi" nell'accezione che lui dà al termine.. finora questi si sono dimostrati in gran parte obiettivi inconciliabili.


----------

